# Happy Birthday Haunt Forum!



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Is it the forum's birthday?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday to us! On April 12, 2004 the Unpleasant Street Forums were born.

In June of 2006 we moved the forums to HauntForum.com and thus the site as you know it was born.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Woohoo
happy birthday haunt forum!!!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday Haunt Forum! Congratulations Zombie-F, Forum Mods, and Members on another great year!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday to my favorite haunting forum!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to Haunt Forum and many more to come. I'm so happy to be a part of this special day!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Haunt Forum!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday HF and thanks for all the work Dave. You made a really nice place here.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HAUNT FORUM !! Thank you to all of you who make this my "home away from home".


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And Happy Birthday Dear "Not-A-Beatle" as well!:googly:






And thanks for both birthing this forum and hanging in there all these years, ZombieF!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Although I don't have much to contribute to the forum these days, I still want to send some good cheer. It's funny how just signing up on a site to share interest in a hobby can turn into making real life friends... and more. I'm very grateful for that.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday Haunt Forum


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

Im with Kellie !!! Happy Birthday Hauntforum !!!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------

